
Ask HN: Office Chair for WFH, La-Z-Boy or Hermin Miller? - snow_mac
I work from home. I&#x27;m a big guy, 300 lbs and 6&#x27; 3&quot;. I need a comfy chair, I&#x27;d really like something with head support. I&#x27;ve worked on a Hermin Miller chair (back when I worked for the Government) and they&#x27;re nice chairs.<p>Personally I&#x27;ve looked at buying the La Z Boy Delano Big &amp; Tall Executive and wondered how it compares to the Aeron and if it would be a good purchase.<p>Craigslist often has Aeron&#x27;s for $350-500. How good is the La-Z-Boy for sitting 8-10 hours a day?
======
redmaple
Step 1: Loose weight

------
snow_mac
bump

